# Maytag 5/16 scale model washing machine



## rodue (Jun 29, 2016)

working  model washer
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZPnG9t-xEk[/ame]


----------



## Foozer (Jun 29, 2016)

Now that brings back memories - - As a little nipper [5 or so], ran my whole arm through the wringer - which of course called for a week in the hospital to make sure the skin stayed on - - But that wasn't the part that bothered me , they tried to feed me green beans - I don't like green beans, don't eat your green beans, you don't get ice cream - Guess they weren't happy about picking the green beans up off the floor as I got no ice cream . . Skin stayed on and I still don't like green beans . .


----------



## Belugawhaleman (Jul 17, 2016)

Great work!


----------

